# Teff Grass



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice informative read on Tiffany Teff from Producers Choice.....I am going to try a few acres myself next spring. Should get four cuttings here.

Regards, Mike

http://www.producers...y-teff-grass-2/


----------

